# Ct poor quality salt



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Anyone having problems with the white salt from GT? I have had mine in a building dry since August. I have never seen salt get that hard almost unusable at times. The pile has a 12" plus crust and huge chunks in the rest after you break thur. No such thing as loading the trucks quick. You have to run it over the pile than do it again just to use it.Just wondering if anyone else is having the problem.


----------



## JCPM (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah we have a load that got delivered in november that keeps freezing up on us. Its stored in a hoop house so it should stay dry. Only thing i could think is that we've just had a tremendous amount of moisture in the air from all the rain we've been getting. Never had that issue before. Im gonna go pick up 50 gallons of Magic O and mix it in this week. Hopefully that will help


----------



## Marbleman (Oct 29, 2006)

We have Magic Minus Zero for sale, please feel free to contact us.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

condensation


----------



## JCPM (Nov 26, 2008)

Had a load of the real Magic Salt freeze up this morning. Never had that happen before


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Yup. I only use magic. If it gets below like 15 out and its in my sander over night my vbox always tunnels out and i have to poke it down. I swear its wet everytime i get it.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Well I hear rumors towns are pissed about the salt. One town refused the 400 tons they were sent today. Another town has broken 2 chains because of the salt. Going to get interesting! I'm so tired to spending a half hour running salt over just to load a truck. Than to have the salt balls clog the chute is getting real old quick. Whats even worst the pile of the crap is still huge at the port do to no snow into the last week.
If I were to find magic liquid and treat the salt piles would that keep the pile soft? My plan is to grind it up with the Harley rake. Let me know your thoughts


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Have heard a couple muni trucks in town have broken chains last storm


----------



## JCPM (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah my buddy snapped his chain on his 4yd downeaster. It only had maybe half a yard of salt in it too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

That's bad salt if it's breaking conveyor chains.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Yep talked to a few more guys today. They to are having the same problems running the salt.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I just had the opposite happen.Got 22 tons delivered last week and it was white instead of their usual yellowish color.The grains of salt were huge,the size of raisonettes.It was the driest salt I've ever seen, salt dust was blowing in my face when moving pile inside.Also it was like the sand in a hourglass,one of my trucks was behind me and called me on radio and told me I was salting the whole road.Every bump got it coming out of every space between my utg salter and truck body.Spread most of that load and it worked as expected.Guess I got my moneys worth,dry load.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

my loads were white and dry as a bone also. Yes they also had lots of fines. I think the fines are the problem. They a wicking up moisture is my thought. I'm going to make a trip down there on tue.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

fireside;1943922 said:


> my loads were white and dry as a bone also. Yes they also had lots of fines. I think the fines are the problem. They a wicking up moisture is my thought. I'm going to make a trip down there on tue.


Let us know what you find out.My friend subs for them with his triaxle,I'll ask him if he's heard anything.I'll need another load after Mondays storm,was thinking of trying a load of treated and see what the deal is with that stuff.


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

Ive had the same problem, every load tunnels, been clumping like crazy off the pile. Ive been back dragging of the pile and restacking multiple times before loading and still getting clumps


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Someone made mention that the salt has a problem with the anti caking additive or lack of! That would make total sense to what I'm seeing this year. I went down to get a load of magic the other day. It ran no better than the straight salt with Hugh salt balls jamming the chute. I saw the straight salt pile with chunks as big as the loaders.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;1943514 said:


> That's bad salt if it's breaking conveyor chains.


Exactly. Chains are breaking because they are worn or are catching on something. I do hate lumpy salt though.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Just got another load from gt today.This load was different than the last load I described. The last load had large sized granules and was extremely dry with dusty fines.That load spread just fine.The only thing I noticed was it was finding ways out of my utg sander while driving.This load had smaller granules and no dusty fines.Did have some softball sized clumps,but they were soft and broke up easily.Nothing that I would not expect though.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I have heard that many suppliers are trying to cash in on the treated, mixing their own with salt that has gotten wet mistakenly thinking it is an easy process, the ingredients keep it from freezing. The truth is that if you use wet salt, that salt can only absorb a certain amount of moisture and your variances will be off, and with the cold temperatures frozen treated.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

fireside;1943423 said:


> Well I hear rumors towns are pissed about the salt. One town refused the 400 tons they were sent today. Another town has broken 2 chains because of the salt. Going to get interesting! I'm so tired to spending a half hour running salt over just to load a truck. Than to have the salt balls clog the chute is getting real old quick. Whats even worst the pile of the crap is still huge at the port do to no snow into the last week.
> If I were to find magic liquid and treat the salt piles would that keep the pile soft? My plan is to grind it up with the Harley rake. Let me know your thoughts


i would think a rotor-tiller would work and do more at a time...just a thought


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

leolkfrm;1950113 said:


> i would think a rotor-tiller would work and do more at a time...just a thought


Frozen salt is like granite, rototiller isn't going to cut it.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

Mark Oomkes;1950142 said:


> Frozen salt is like granite, rototiller isn't going to cut it.


it was just a thought as i have split some rocks with mine!...hd 3 pt


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i got 40 tons delivered yesterday, all season ive been having really good luck with the tan colored salt, very large granuals spread awesome. this delivery was pure white dry as a bone but like someone said above a lot of small fine particulates, it made almost a solid paste on the back of my truck last night. kind of weird havnt seen it like this at all. cedar mountain on the berlin turnpike seems to have the same exact stuff. o and the white fine salt with the dust like particulates is untreated but melts snow wayyy faster than the tan stuff.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

time to check the farm auctions for a hammer mill or crimping mill to reprocess the salt


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Broncslefty7;1950292 said:


> i got 40 tons delivered yesterday, all season ive been having really good luck with the tan colored salt, very large granuals spread awesome. this delivery was pure white dry as a bone but like someone said above a lot of small fine particulates, it made almost a solid paste on the back of my truck last night. kind of weird havnt seen it like this at all. cedar mountain on the berlin turnpike seems to have the same exact stuff. o and the white fine salt with the dust like particulates is untreated but melts snow wayyy faster than the tan stuff.


That tan salt was the salt gt got from peru,was there "house brand".I was getting mine from international and when I called to order they offered me there salt much cheaper.gt was stealing internationals customers.Weird since they are the ones who receive delivery,stock and distribute the salt for international.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Every pallet of bagged salt I've had this year has been terrible. Seems like at least 10 bags per pallet is hardened up, or at least has huge chunks, All big particles plugging up my tailgate spreader. A couple big rocks so far. No such thing as "quickly running some salt" this year.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I was able to break up the last of the pile today. Ran a heater on it for 3 hours than used the loader to grind it up. I added 8 gallons of liquid calcium to the pile and mixed it again. I hope it works what a waste of my time to grind salt.


----------



## JCPM (Nov 26, 2008)

Middlesex Ice Control got a new load of salt from a different supplier to make the Magic Salt and it's much much better. Nice large granules and it's dry. I ran a load this morning and it spread like a dream.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm heading out now to pretreat and I'll probably spread 6 tons or so of the load I got from gt the other day,it looks good,I'll report back:salute:


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Just a Fyi salt prices are on the rise! Got another load today 50 per ton more than the last load. At the current rate the crap white salt should be gone by the end of the week amen


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

leigh;1952256 said:


> I'm heading out now to pretreat and I'll probably spread 6 tons or so of the load I got from gt the other day,it looks good,I'll report back:salute:


I ran 12 ton on last storm,no problem at all.Only thing I noticed is it didn't seem to spread as far as I thought it should.My friend noticed the same thing.Wasn't wet ,maybe over thinking it.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

fireside;1954419 said:


> Just a Fyi salt prices are on the rise! Got another load today 50 per ton more than the last load. At the current rate the crap white salt should be gone by the end of the week amen


Are you talking gt wholesale? I've never seen a rise in price regardless of availability. Just paid 72$ a ton.It's 120$ a ton? I'll have to call and see whats up.They got enough salt to last for a long time.Season started slow,no shortage .


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes wholesale. The prices went up yesterday. I ordered mine in the am delivered in the afternoon. They could not give me a reason but the white salt pile is almost gone. The yard by no means is empty as last year. Yes that's true I have never seen a increase myself but the girl took my order not billy


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

fireside;1955260 said:


> Yes wholesale. The prices went up yesterday. I ordered mine in the am delivered in the afternoon. They could not give me a reason but the white salt pile is almost gone. The yard by no means is empty as last year. Yes that's true I have never seen a increase myself but the girl took my order not billy


Thanks,just called and I guess their cheap pile is gone as you said.New shipment is higher,she said companies are coming from out of state to pick-up.Not sure why that should affect us though ,oh well. How about that source in the new London area? Even with extra trucking it may be cheaper?Anyone have a wholesale contact # or more info?


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes the trucks were lined up half had New York plates.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

fireside;1955387 said:


> Yes the trucks were lined up half had New York plates.


Hate those guys


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;1943514 said:


> That's bad salt if it's breaking conveyor chains.


yep..

last year when it got cold in NJ for a few weeks, we had a couple loads come in just way too wet... jammed up most of the v boxes almost immediately after loading... had several trucks in buildings "thawing" for a half day just so we could unload it quickly after.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Just a heads up,gt prices are back down to what they were before the price increase a couple weeks ago,glad I held out!


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I heard that rumor the other day. I want every last drop of the crap salt gone before I buy another grain of salt!!!


----------



## R5688bern (Nov 17, 2014)

I live in maryland and I have had the same problem with that type of salt first 60 tons was the yellowish and was great and last 40 tons was the white crap all clumps and hard crush and have had salt tarped since it was picked up


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I went by GT today the yard is empty! They are taking salt from across the river.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

fireside;1972794 said:


> I went by GT today the yard is empty! They are taking salt from across the river.


I drove around the whole area the other day when I discovered the gt wholesale yard.,wondered who belonged to that pile. Strange that they lowered prices if salt is in short supply.Thought we were done for season.Just got in after a frustrating 20 hr event and see it 's going to snow wed night into thurs,help


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

What's the price of salt down to now from gateway?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

THEGOLDPRO;1972833 said:


> What's the price of salt down to now from gateway?


Over 18 tons 74 or 75,treated 99 or 120,price sheet in my truck but ,thats close.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I went to get a load of Magic today. The ship has arrived and they were hauling salt like crazy from the port! The only problem is its white just like the crap from the beginning of the season. My fingers are crossed for next year. I can't take another winter battle with salt!


----------

